# Scrambled Egg Brain



## firefairy (May 21, 2012)

Scrambled egg brain… anyone?? 
It’s been almost 3 weeks since my husband moved out. The first few days I was a complete mess. Crying uncontrollably, not eating, I started smoking again. Since then, my appetite is still a bit off but coming back slowly but I am starting to feel a little better. My mind is slowing down and not spinning in me in a million different directions as often. I still have a long way to go. I’m still not over him and I’m still holding on the tiny string of hope that time apart could help us work through our issue and help us to rekindle in the future. I am trying to focus on myself and getting all my ducks in a row right now. BUT!! I have scrambled egg brain. In the past few weeks of doing this single mom thing and taking care of the home on my own, I have; gotten on/off wrong exits, gotten on wrong highway ramps, missed appointments, forgot to do things, lost my keys, sent a package that I sold on eBay to the wrong buyer, made errors at work, put conditioner in the bottle of hair dye instead of the color solution, etc. I feel like I am starting to grip and get my mind back yet I keep making blunders that remind me that I’m not all together yet!! I feel like my strength is being tested almost every day!! Some days I feel like I’m only a hop, skip and a jump from being locked in a padded room!! Is this a normal phase? Has anyone else experienced scrambled egg brain?? Please tell me it will pass soon!! It’s costing me time and money! Ugh!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I call it Swiss Cheese brain. 


And no, you're not alone! 


But i have read up on, and practice The 180 Plan. It helps, a lot. Keeps you moving forward and focused.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

It gets better. 
You have to SLOW down and take a breath.
Understand that this hasnt killed you.
You are still here.
The sun is coming up each day.
Each day you are getting more clear.

You can do this.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, normal

You are putting 85% of your brain resources into thinking about the divorce, past, what could you have done. Your brain is not processing NOW.

You have to write lots of lists, take them, use them, set alarms in your phone. It will get better but not for a long time probably.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, normal. I agree.
Start using an agenda, alarms, etc. I wasnt a person that forget things and now I think I am worse than a year ago! But probably is because divorce is actually happening. So use any tool you may have available.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Could be multi-faceted but all inter-related.

Firstly, extreme stress.
Try to set your goals a bit lower (for now.)

Lack of sleep. 
Lack of sleep causes all of these symptoms.

Overstimulation/info overload.
Turn off the TV, back away from the internet, program your phone to have a certain ring for necessary calls (work, kids) and let others go to VM. Don't drive at higher speeds than necessary, you have to deal with more info in a shorter amount of time, with higher stakes (but keep up with traffic flow of course.)

Diet. Maybe eating a lot of quick-energy food to combat stress, lack of sleep...

Too much going on. Quantity does not equal quality. And complexity does not equal quality either. Simplify your daily routine. Simplify your meals. Simplify your cleaning routine and your environment. You can put things away in storage bins in your attic or a storage unit. Less to look at, less to demand time and effort from you, less to think about.

Focus on the must-do's.
Write them in a paper calendar where you can see the entire month.
This includes medical appointments, car maintenance, etc.
Schedule in some time for exercising and groceries and non-daily housekeeping, as well as coffee/lunch with friends and some hobby/relaxation activity for you. Talk to kids about their priorities, and show them the calendar and ask them to see what can be fit in (one or two activities for kids, depending on age.) Teach kids to be more self-reliant, according to age. Get them to help with household tasks.

Do not try to be supermom. Your kids need you to be alive and coherent. 

Above all, RESPECT THE TIME-SPACE CONTINUUM.
(This is one of our family mantras.)
We have others:

Don't Panic.
Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
And, 
Just because you don't have to, doesn't mean you shouldn't (the fun factor.)


----------

